# Seymour Duncan "Whole lotta humbucker" = Tone monster!



## Ed Hunter

Whole Lotta Humbucker™ SH-18 - Seymour Duncan Vintage Output
I just installed a duncan whole lotta humbucker i got yesterday from a online store and am very impressed.
This is a alnico 5 PAF type that is wound to 9.1K that surprisingly packs a hell of a punch for a lower resistance model.
When ran through a crunch setting of a JVM marshall it has that " hell's bells" or "highway to hell" angus tone or the ZZ top "Tush" tone very nice!
open it up to 10 on the guitars volume and it can do anything heavy.
everything from VH to slayer is achievable depending on the gain settings.
This PAF still cleans up just like any great late 50's PAF with a crystal clear 
high clarity tone. touch and feel of this pu are amazing and it has bell like harmonics that really ring out.
This is the most impressive duncan i have tried and reminds me a LOT of one of the much more expensive Boutique PAF's i own.
Give one a shot if you need a pu that will do anything from cleans to all out growling high gain tones. 
This is fuller and ballsier than the duncan 59 i used before.
Mine is installed in a charvel san dimas along with a 59 neck with a alnico 4 magnet.
This pu will work in any guitar wood since it has a real nice balanced EQ.


----------



## sgstratdude

I'm sure it sounds killer! I played around with a LP that had a set of these already installed for a few hours last weekend. There wasn't really anything they couldn't do and still sound great.

Happy new pickup day!


----------



## flyinguitars

Great...thanks....yet another thing that I have to get...haha


----------



## Codyjohns

flyinguitars said:


> Great...thanks....yet another thing that I have to get...haha



HaHa, I was thinking the same thing. 

Yeah I definitely gotta try this monster.
If it's anything like my SH-4, I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Me too!


----------



## Ed Hunter

yeah this duncan is really impressing me big time!
it has that PAF vibe but is more ballsy and bigger sounding.
reminds me of a tone zone lite


----------



## ibmorjamn

I have heatd others like those , of course on their forum. I'm not givin up on Seymour Duncans just yet either. Whats the one the SD forum created ?


----------



## ibmorjamn

flyinguitars said:


> Great...thanks....yet another thing that I have to get...haha





Michael RT said:


> HaHa, I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Yeah I definitely gotta try this monster.
> If it's anything like my SH-4, I'm sure I'll love it.



Same here ! I think the pick up has a lot to do with feel you get when everything is right. The guitar , pick up , amp and finally the speakers. The pick up can make the whole set up sing or not.

For now I am going to stick with the more common pick ups. Later I might try the custom winds.
Thanks for the update and HNPD


----------



## Ed Hunter

ibmorjamn said:


> I have heatd others like those , of course on their forum. I'm not givin up on Seymour Duncans just yet either. Whats the one the SD forum created ?



there is the custom-5, The 59/custom hybrid and the brobucker. those are the ones that the forum created


----------



## flyinguitars

I listened to the demo last night and didn't really like it that much. My son was in the room when I was listening. I asked him what he though of it (he wasn't watching, just listening)....without hesitation, he said "it sounds like a fat guy's tone to me". I couldn't stop laughing...haha

Sounds like the presence is on 0


----------



## Ed Hunter

flyinguitars said:


> I listened to the demo last night and didn't really like it that much. My son was in the room when I was listening. I asked him what he though of it (he wasn't watching, just listening)....without hesitation, he said "it sounds like a fat guy's tone to me". I couldn't stop laughing...haha
> 
> Sounds like the presence is on 0



It is more than common knowledge that a video demo is NOT a good representation of any pickup
if you go by video demo's to choose your pu's you are missing out on a shotload of great pu's that sounded like ass on the video demo!


----------



## flyinguitars

Ed Hunter said:


> It is more than common knowledge that a video demo is NOT a good representation of any pickup
> if you go by video demo's to choose your pu's you are missing out on a shotload of great pu's that sounded like ass on the video demo!



I know...I know...just thought you guys may get a laugh. I was watching and listening and right when the camera cut to an angle that made the demo guy look like a chubster, my kid said it sounded like a fat guy...haha...I think he heard the sloppy fast passages and not much treble and lots of penatonic riffs. That stuff to him = equals fat dudes playing guitar...haha


----------



## J.LaGrassa

I tried those pickups in my Les Paul and thought they were ok, but overall I found the bridge pup to be very thin and bright I thought they were similar to the 59 pafs. I sold the pickups and sold that Les Paul as well.


----------



## Ed Hunter

J.LaGrassa said:


> I tried those pickups in my Les Paul and thought they were ok, but overall I found the bridge pup to be very thin and bright I thought they were similar to the 59 pafs. I sold the pickups and sold that Les Paul as well.



dont have a clue to as of why you experienced a "THIN" tone with this pu???
I tried it in over 3 super strats with floyds and it was never thin
So since it is safe to surmise that since a strat with a floyd is never as fat sounding as a les paul despite what pu is in it . and you are the onyl one that has said this about the WLH the one you had must have either been defective/wired wrong or you consider a thin tone to be like a angus young tone .


----------



## J.LaGrassa

Ed Hunter said:


> dont have a clue to as of why you experienced a "THIN" tone with this pu???
> I tried it in over 3 super strats with floyds and it was never thin
> So since it is safe to surmise that since a strat with a floyd is never as fat sounding as a les paul despite what pu is in it . and you are the onyl one that has said this about the WLH the one you had must have either been defective/wired wrong or you consider a thin tone to be like a angus young tone .




I think it was more my Les Paul it was very fussy with pickups and always had a bright tone... its why I sold it. The WLH did not work well in that guitar, might have sounded little better if I put back in 300k pots, oh well glad you like them I definitely did not care for them!


----------



## Moose Lewis

FWIW, I finally replaced my early '80s Ibanez Artist AR100 double cut 'Paul type guitar last year that I sold a few years ago instead of refurbishing, and filled it with a set of these.

All of my guitar GAS went away, and it's my steady on main player. Rich tonal pallet, great articulation - and really makes wonderful use of the fat mahogany with maple cap config. Good to be home. Don't bother trying the WLH's in a guitar that has no ass. LP's or better.

Done.


----------



## DirtySteve

Can anyone compare this to a Dimarzio 36th anniversary in an LP?


----------



## ibmorjamn

DirtySteve said:


> Can anyone compare this to a Dimarzio 36th anniversary in an LP?



yeah !


----------



## Ed Hunter

DirtySteve said:


> Can anyone compare this to a Dimarzio 36th anniversary in an LP?



I can what exactly did you want to know?
IMHO the duncan is much more vintage correct and sounds a lot more open,rich.present and dynamic.
The 36th is more of a tone zone lite to me and not real PAF sounding.
dimarzio does not really make good vintage sounding humbuckers.
they are better at the modern tone and for whatever reason every dimarzio i ever tried seems to color/hide the tone of the actual guitar more than other pu's in the same guitar.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ed Hunter said:


> I can what exactly did you want to know?
> IMHO the duncan is much more vintage correct and sounds a lot more open,rich.present and dynamic.
> The 36th is more of a tone zone lite to me and not real PAF sounding.
> dimarzio does not really make good vintage sounding humbuckers.
> they are better at the modern tone and for whatever reason every dimarzio i ever tried seems to color/hide the tone of the actual guitar more than other pu's in the same guitar.



Thank you Ed, that's pretty much all I needed to know.  I just tried an Air Zone and was disappointed. I don't think I'm a Dimarzio guy if they're all modern sounding like that. The AZ was great clean and had a good split sound, again clean, but for my style with the gain I use most of the time I didn't like it at all.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm very disappointed that these don't come in zebra.  :frown:


----------



## Hammered

DirtySteve said:


> I'm very disappointed that these don't come in zebra.  :frown:



The WLH do indeed come in zebra , either black/creme or black/white


----------



## ibmorjamn

As a rule creme and black are my preference and sounds like I like the same pick up tone as Steve. That being said , I like the EMG 81 in the bridge of my mockingbird.
So that is a contradiction to the previous statement.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hammered said:


> The WLH do indeed come in zebra , either black/creme or black/white



Thanks, nice first post...welcome.  Are you in the US? I can't find them anywhere in anything other than black or nickle covered.


----------



## Hammered

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks, nice first post...welcome.  Are you in the US? I can't find them anywhere in anything other than black or nickle covered.



There`s a bunch on Ebay , just search Seymour Duncan SH-18 (or TB-18 for the trembucker). I`d recommend buying from banjomikez


----------



## DirtySteve

I've managed to avoid ebay so far and would still like to, but it does seem to be the only place to get them. Thanks man!


----------



## Hammered

DirtySteve said:


> I've managed to avoid ebay so far and would still like to, but it does seem to be the only place to get them. Thanks man!



I can totally understand that , Ebay has jerked me around before but I still buy small things like pedals and pickups


----------



## Blacque Jacque

DirtySteve said:


> I've managed to avoid ebay so far and would still like to, but it does seem to be the only place to get them. Thanks man!



Steve,

Probably not an exhaustive list here, but check out SD's dealers page:
Buy Now - Seymour Duncan

Either find an online retailer you like the look of or make a few phone calls & find a proper store who will take a telephone sale. I bet a some of them will do price matching too


----------



## RickyLee

I have been GAS'ing for a new pickup for the bridge of my SuperStrat for some time now. Would this sound thin in a Strat? And do they make them in the wider Strat string spacing?


----------



## Ed Hunter

RickyLee said:


> I have been GAS'ing for a new pickup for the bridge of my SuperStrat for some time now. Would this sound thin in a Strat? And do they make them in the wider Strat string spacing?



"Thin"? No Way! in my alder charvel this is much fatter than a 36th paf or a duncan 59.
It is far from thin and yes they make them in trembucker spacing which is what i have


----------



## RickyLee

Ed Hunter said:


> "Thin"? No Way! in my alder charvel this is much fatter than a 36th paf or a duncan 59.
> It is far from thin and yes they make them in trembucker spacing which is what i have



I have had the same PUP's in my main SuperStrat for well over 10 years now. The bridge is a Carvin M22SD, which is a Super Distortion somewhat. But the M22SD has a bit more bottom end to it as well. Plenty of mids and clarity is decent. 

But I want to try something that will give me a bit less bottom end punch but the ultimate midrange clarity and crunch. This WLH sounds like it might be what I need for a change up.


----------



## Ed Hunter

RickyLee said:


> I have had the same PUP's in my main SuperStrat for well over 10 years now. The bridge is a Carvin M22SD, which is a Super Distortion somewhat. But the M22SD has a bit more bottom end to it as well. Plenty of mids and clarity is decent.
> 
> But I want to try something that will give me a bit less bottom end punch but the ultimate midrange clarity and crunch. This WLH sounds like it might be what I need for a change up.



Sounds about right from what you describe.
It definitely has great midrange punch and a not so pronounced bass end and clarity is there all day on this pu.


----------



## RickyLee

I took the plunge and ordered the bridge trembucker model. I might end up putting it in a different SuperStrat than my main one so I can compare it to my main guitar.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ed Hunter said:


> Whole Lotta Humbucker™ SH-18 - Seymour Duncan Vintage Output
> I just installed a duncan whole lotta humbucker i got yesterday from a online store and am very impressed.
> This is a alnico 5 PAF type that is wound to 9.1K that surprisingly packs a hell of a punch for a lower resistance model.
> When ran through a crunch setting of a JVM marshall it has that " hell's bells" or "highway to hell" angus tone or the ZZ top "Tush" tone very nice!
> open it up to 10 on the guitars volume and it can do anything heavy.
> everything from VH to slayer is achievable depending on the gain settings.
> This PAF still cleans up just like any great late 50's PAF with a crystal clear
> high clarity tone. touch and feel of this pu are amazing and it has bell like harmonics that really ring out.
> This is the most impressive duncan i have tried and reminds me a LOT of one of the much more expensive Boutique PAF's i own.
> Give one a shot if you need a pu that will do anything from cleans to all out growling high gain tones.
> This is fuller and ballsier than the duncan 59 i used before.
> Mine is installed in a charvel san dimas along with a 59 neck with a alnico 4 magnet.
> This pu will work in any guitar wood since it has a real nice balanced EQ.


Ed , I have seen you seem to study pick ups and test a few. I remember a post you were talking about custom winds. I can't seem to find it.
In the mean time I have picked up a duncan distortion trembucker from the SD forum for my Bc Rich project. It's brand new never installed so maybe I can compare that to the JB I have in the V. The distortion may be a bit sterile by some revues and a bit hot.

Also the whole lotta humbucker sounds pretty good and I checked out the 59 hybrid. Interesting combo of a 59 and a custom combined . Playing Still Lovin you by scorps at 6:38 :
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK9IVy43dqY]'59 Custom Hybrid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ed Hunter

ibmorjamn said:


> Ed , I have seen you seem to study pick ups and test a few. I remember a post you were talking about custom winds. I can't seem to find it.
> In the mean time I have picked up a duncan distortion trembucker from the SD forum for my Bc Rich project. It's brand new never installed so maybe I can compare that to the JB I have in the V. The distortion may be a bit sterile by some revues and a bit hot.
> 
> Also the whole lotta humbucker sounds pretty good and I checked out the 59 hybrid. Interesting combo of a 59 and a custom combined . Playing Still Lovin you by scorps at 6:38 :
> '59 Custom Hybrid - YouTube



Love the Hybrid, i was using mine with a A2 back when you had to make these yourself by taking a coil from each pu.
a guy named BACHTOROCK explained how to make them years ago.

He said that eddie van halen spoke to him back stage about using one on the fair warning tour?
Cant say if eddie really used one or not but these are really good pu's.
As for the custom wind, the main thing i prefer about them is you get YOUR pu not someones else's design.
For $85 you can explain to a winder what you want and they make it for you.
But for production pu's i think seymour is about the best you can get
and the hybrid and whole lotta humbucker are two shining examples of his great work.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Thanks Ed , it is hard to describe what I want but it would likely be a hotter paf design . until I try several different pickups I can not say for sure. I do like the JB that I put in my V but I don't know if it will stay in there yet.

It was easy in the old days because you would just through a Dimarzio Super Distortion in the bridge and your done because there were no other options. I did not know back then how the aftermarket for pickup design would blow up to what it is today.
They are like candy , a million different designs !


----------



## paul-e-mann

Anybody know how the WLH compares to a 57 Classic Plus?


----------



## Ed Hunter

pedecamp said:


> Anybody know how the WLH compares to a 57 Classic Plus?



about the same output but the WLH is much more organic and alive. Mids are more musical and lows are tighter and warmer.
overall the WLH is a much clearer model and has better note to note articulation and separation.
notes and chords have more complexity and are more rich.
The WLH pretty much makes the 57+ wish it were as good at the same jobs


----------



## Ed Hunter

UPDATE: replaced the 59 in the neck with a neck model 
"Whole lotta humbucker"
Much better now than when i had the 59 in the neck.
This charvel is a real tone beast now


----------



## RickyLee

I finally installed the WLH into the bridge position on one of my SuperStrats last night. Sorry for not being able to do this sooner, as too much going on lately.

Sadly, the pickguard will not go in properly as this pickup is a bit wider than the previous humbucker I had in there. The top wall of the PUP is up against the inside cavity of the body, pushing the pickguard down closer to the bridge, actually overlapping the edge of the trem screws.

So, I either have to route away the body cavity or cut down that strip of the pickguard that sits next to the bridge. Which then means, also re-locate all the pickguard screw holes as well. 

I do have it somewhat sitting in there to where I might be able to give it a listen though.


----------



## Ed Hunter

RickyLee said:


> I finally installed the WLH into the bridge position on one of my SuperStrats last night. Sorry for not being able to do this sooner, as too much going on lately.
> 
> Sadly, the pickguard will not go in properly as this pickup is a bit wider than the previous humbucker I had in there. The top wall of the PUP is up against the inside cavity of the body, pushing the pickguard down closer to the bridge, actually overlapping the edge of the trem screws.
> 
> So, I either have to route away the body cavity or cut down that strip of the pickguard that sits next to the bridge. Which then means, also re-locate all the pickguard screw holes as well.
> 
> I do have it somewhat sitting in there to where I might be able to give it a listen though.



Did you buy a tremspaced one? they are slightly wider and like you i had the same issue and what i did was file the route of the pickguard(the humbucker route) on one side(low E side) and the pu fit fine. took me 3 mins and does not effect ever putting another pu back in.
the pickup should not be hitting the guitars body wood?
I still love the crap out of this pu and it is still in that same charvel. my other charvel has a mighty mite 1400 now ,totally different beast.


----------



## RickyLee

Ed Hunter said:


> Did you buy a tremspaced one? they are slightly wider and like you i had the same issue and what i did was file the route of the pickguard(the humbucker route) on one side(low E side) and the pu fit fine. took me 3 mins and does not effect ever putting another pu back in.
> the pickup should not be hitting the guitars body wood?
> I still love the crap out of this pu and it is still in that same charvel. my other charvel has a mighty mite 1400 now ,totally different beast.



I replied to your PM. Forgot to mention this is a trembucker spacing.

Yeah, problem is the body cavity is not cut away deep enough going towards the neck. The PUP did actually fit in the pickguard cutout. Mine has the tight oval radius which actually looks better than the squared ones. It is a bit snug and maybe I should give it a slight clearance on that.

But my problem is actually with the body/wood cavity. This is an older full thickness Mexican Fender body with the HSS cavity. The PUP is up against the wall of the cavity on the side going towards the neck. I checked a couple other pickguards and that small area between the humbucker hole and the bottom edge that butts up against the trem is the same. So it must just be this body route is off.

Bummer is that I am not much of a wood worker, as in I do not own a router. And there is quite a bit of wood that wood have to come off. Or go the route of reconfiguring the pickguard layout to the body.


----------



## Ed Hunter

RickyLee said:


> I replied to your PM. Forgot to mention this is a trembucker spacing.
> 
> Yeah, problem is the body cavity is not cut away deep enough going towards the neck. The PUP did actually fit in the pickguard cutout. Mine has the tight oval radius which actually looks better than the squared ones. It is a bit snug and maybe I should give it a slight clearance on that.
> 
> But my problem is actually with the body/wood cavity. This is an older full thickness Mexican Fender body with the HSS cavity. The PUP is up against the wall of the cavity on the side going towards the neck. I checked a couple other pickguards and that small area between the humbucker hole and the bottom edge that butts up against the trem is the same. So it must just be this body route is off.
> 
> Bummer is that I am not much of a wood worker, as in I do not own a router. And there is quite a bit of wood that wood have to come off. Or go the route of reconfiguring the pickguard layout to the body.


Oh i see yeah that is a little bit more involved with taking some of the wood away. do you have a dremel or can you borrow one?
For this it should be enough to get the job done,


----------



## Frodebro

RickyLee said:


> I replied to your PM. Forgot to mention this is a trembucker spacing.
> 
> Yeah, problem is the body cavity is not cut away deep enough going towards the neck. The PUP did actually fit in the pickguard cutout. Mine has the tight oval radius which actually looks better than the squared ones. It is a bit snug and maybe I should give it a slight clearance on that.
> 
> But my problem is actually with the body/wood cavity. This is an older full thickness Mexican Fender body with the HSS cavity. The PUP is up against the wall of the cavity on the side going towards the neck. I checked a couple other pickguards and that small area between the humbucker hole and the bottom edge that butts up against the trem is the same. So it must just be this body route is off.
> 
> Bummer is that I am not much of a wood worker, as in I do not own a router. And there is quite a bit of wood that wood have to come off. Or go the route of reconfiguring the pickguard layout to the body.



I encountered a similar situation when I was installing a Strat Lil' '59 in the neck position of a Hiway 1 Tele-it was close, but there was just enough body wood in the way to prevent it from sitting where it needed to be. 

Since the pickguard covers the body in that area, my solution was a Dremel motor with a sanding drum. It's not a 'perfect' solution (which would be a router and template), but it was quick & easy.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frodebro said:


> Since the pickguard covers the body in that area, my solution was a Dremel motor with a sanding drum. It's not a 'perfect' solution (which would be a router and template), but it was quick & easy.



The dremel has saved me many a time!


----------



## RickyLee

Ed Hunter said:


> Oh i see yeah that is a little bit more involved with taking some of the wood away. do you have a dremel or can you borrow one?
> For this it should be enough to get the job done,



I have a small P O Shite type dremel. I could always drill some of it away with a drill bit, then go in with that dremel tool. It only needs to be stepped/benched partially to where the PUP will be. As it it does not need to go deep down to the bottom of the cavity. Just enough for the PUP to clear. Question there is, how much difference in treble/bass will you hear with a bridge PUP moved 1/4" either way from the bridge?

Other issue was the lame mounting hardware that came with this PUP. I had a Carvin PUP in before with the three mounting bolts that are 4-40 and perfect length. This PUP has smaller threads than a 4-40 and metric. Screws and springs supplied were only two of each as well. And screws were too long and had a flat head instead of a phillips. So I tapped the PUP bracket holes to 4-40 so I could use the nice phillips 4-40 screws.

I also installed a push pull switch to run the PUP between series and parallel. I am licking my chops in anticipation to hear this thing into my Jubilee and my 4203 practice rig as well.

Everyone just left the house for a bit. I might just go try and crank this thing up for a bit if I can keep the pickguard temp situated . . . .


----------



## Ed Hunter

RickyLee said:


> I have a small P O Shite type dremel. I could always drill some of it away with a drill bit, then go in with that dremel tool. It only needs to be stepped/benched partially to where the PUP will be. As it it does not need to go deep down to the bottom of the cavity. Just enough for the PUP to clear. Question there is, how much difference in treble/bass will you hear with a bridge PUP moved 1/4" either way from the bridge?
> .


this is a issue the overall tone will be darker for sure at 1/4" further up or more bright/trebley closer.
and you may NOT like the tone?
cant you just remove the wood and keep the pickup mounted where it should be in distance to the bridge?
I guess what i am saying is the pu already fit the pickguard and all you are doing is removing wood that is in the way,i am not understanding why the whole pu has to be moved up toward the neck or closer to the bridge?


----------



## Frodebro

Ed Hunter said:


> The dremel has saved me many a time!



Every guitar player should have a Dremel. I busted mine out a few weeks ago to do some fret polishing.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frodebro said:


> Every guitar player should have a Dremel. I busted mine out a few weeks ago to do some fret polishing.



Oh yeah they turn out like mirrors! you can see yourself in them they are so clean/shiny


----------



## Frodebro

HA!!! There was just a Dremel commercial on TV. It's a sign...


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frodebro said:


> HA!!! There was just a Dremel commercial on TV. It's a sign...


----------



## RickyLee

Maybe I wasn't clear, but yeah I will be removing the wood when I can. I was just questioning the difference in EQ response with that pickguard closer or farther from the bridge. I know there is an audible difference, but is it that noticeable was the question.

Anyway, my ears are ringing big time. I was able to play the guitar though the PUP just now. But I could not get the PUP leveled out properly much less dialed in for string height. Plugged into the 2555 Jubilee Clone with the 2X12 G12-65 cab. Amp has new GT EL34M's.

This PUP is a keeper and it is not even set up properly. I dig it. It is real close to my main guitar and PUP since '98 which is my other SuperStrat with the Carvin M22SD. The Carvin has a touch more bottom end. Only thing missing with the WLH was the snarl I get that is very similar to the Cantrell Facelift tone. The snarl on the high B E strings when you hit an open E chord. I was not hearing the high E as clear as on my M22SD. But the WLH has to be set up (of course mounted in the body correctly still LOL). The WLH is on the same level as my M22SD in regards to full chord definition and clarity.

I compared one more guitar as well. This guitar is my American Ash body SuperStrat with a mix of PUP's that I just have not liked at all . . . until this weekend when I spent some time trying more experimenting dialing them in on the height. The bridge is a Duncan EVH or maybe it is called a '78? It was something I special ordered many many years ago. They call it Evenly Voiced Harmonics. And in that same guitar is Fender Custom Shop '69 in the middle and neck. Those two PUP's have been driving me bonkers until this weekend.

Now here is the shocker. The WLH in parallel mode sounds VERY CLOSE to the Duncan EVH in series mode. I am totally digging this WLH in parallel mode into the Jubilee Lead cjannel with Gain at 7. The WLH is like having my M22SD and that EVH in ONE single pickup with that switching!


----------



## Ed Hunter

RickyLee said:


> Now here is the shocker. The WLH in parallel mode sounds VERY CLOSE to the Duncan EVH in series mode. I am totally digging this WLH in parallel mode into the Jubilee Lead cjannel with Gain at 7. The WLH is like having my M22SD and that EVH in ONE single pickup with that switching!



Ah crap that was a part you were not suppose to find out!

JK I was not shittin ya when i said it is a tone monster
i use it in parallel with a push pull pot on the charvel.
I found out what you did by accident,i was goin to use it for coil split but liked the parallel better.


----------



## plexipaul

Ed Hunter said:


> .
> dimarzio does not really make good vintage sounding humbuckers.
> they are better at the modern tone and for whatever reason every dimarzio i ever tried seems to color/hide the tone of the actual guitar more than other pu's in the same guitar.



I think this is not entirely true. DiMarzio has done a great job with the Air Classic humbuckers. They pair seamless with SD Seth Lover humbuckers.


----------



## Ed Hunter

plexipaul said:


> I think this is not entirely true. DiMarzio has done a great job with the Air Classic humbuckers. They pair seamless with SD Seth Lover humbuckers.



I have to admit i forgot about the air classics. they are really good
i had a set years ago and they were very impressive.
Wonder why they are not more popular?
I even forgot about them


----------



## RickyLee

I went ahead and benched in a notch in the Strat body yesterday for the Whole Lotta Humbucker to clear. Got her in there, and she does sound sweet. Have not been able to do a proper comparison against my other guitars yet though. When I am able to crank the amps up here, it will be on for sure.


----------



## Casey_Butt

I figure this is the right place for it, so I'll add it here.

I just bought a WLH bridge and took these measurements...

R = 8.60k (each coil 4.3k)

L = 5.67H (coils in series)


----------



## dreyn77

IT seems interesting. not sure about the reviews though. 

You've had plenty of time now Ricky. what say y o u


----------



## jack daniels

RickyLee said:


> I went ahead and benched in a notch in the Strat body yesterday for the Whole Lotta Humbucker to clear. Got her in there, and she does sound sweet. Have not been able to do a proper comparison against my other guitars yet though. When I am able to crank the amps up here, it will be on for sure.



If you ever get tired of the TB-18, I'll trade you for an early model black/creme coil TB59-1b that's currently in this guitar...


----------



## Brynner

...sorry, wrong account...


----------



## Casey_Butt

WLH SH-18B Bridge...

R = 8.60k
L = 5.67H

R(slug) = 4.30k
L(slug) = 2.50H

R(screw) = 4.30k
L(screw) = 2.41H


WLH SH-18N Neck...

R = 8.17k
L = 4.83H

R(slug) = 4.04k
L(slug) = 2.155H

R(screw) = 4.13k
L(screw) = 2.145H


----------



## paul-e-mann

Any update on this pickup? I'm seriously considering to get one, I just need to hear a little more personal feedback on it from yous guys!


----------



## Casey_Butt

The bridge pickup is a little "rounder" than some of the PAF style pickups that aren't wound as hot. For instance, the WLH bridge doesn't have quite the bite and attack of a Burstbucker 3. But it is very well balanced in terms of bass, mids and trebles. It isn't at all shrill or boomy. It's thicker through the mids than less hot PAFs, and loses a bit of clarity and bite because of that (as to be expected of a "hot" PAF), but not by much. The A5 magnet and the wind do a good job of keeping a decent degree of clarity despite the slight overwinding. It's a good balance of hotness with clarity and tonal balance... but it does have a slight overwound flavour compared to a more typical PAF wound in the 7.8-8.3k range or so... just a touch of hotness and slight loss of clarity. That's the "price" of overwinding a PAF, but the WLH gets away with it better than most. It sounds like just a slightly hot PAF. Very nice, but in a slightly hot, slightly middy PAF type of way.

The neck pickup, IMO, is particularly brilliant. It's not as hot as the bridge and still keeps all the clarity and chime of a good PAF. The wind seems perfectly matched to the A5 magnet to keep it balanced and clear in the neck but also with the smoothness of an A2 PAF. The bridge pickup is the one that gets the hype and glory (and a very good pickup it is) but the neck pickup is the real star of the pair in my opinion.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Casey_Butt said:


> The bridge pickup is a little "rounder" than some of the PAF style pickups that aren't wound as hot. For instance, the WLH bridge doesn't have quite the bite and attack of a Burstbucker 3. But it is very well balanced in terms of bass, mids and trebles. It isn't at all shrill or boomy. It's thicker through the mids than less hot PAFs, and loses a bit of clarity and bite because of that (as to be expected of a "hot" PAF), but not by much. The A5 magnet and the wind do a good job of keeping a decent degree of clarity despite the slight overwinding. It's a good balance of hotness with clarity and tonal balance... but it does have a slight overwound flavour compared to a more typical PAF wound in the 7.8-8.3k range or so... just a touch of hotness and slight loss of clarity. That's the "price" of overwinding a PAF, but the WLH gets away with it better than most. It sounds like just a slightly hot PAF. Very nice, but in a slightly hot, slightly middy PAF type of way.
> 
> The neck pickup, IMO, is particularly brilliant. It's not as hot as the bridge and still keeps all the clarity and chime of a good PAF. The wind seems perfectly matched to the A5 magnet to keep it balanced and clear in the neck but also with the smoothness of an A2 PAF. The bridge pickup is the one that gets the hype and glory (and a very good pickup it is) but the neck pickup is the real star of the pair in my opinion.



Very good description, thank you! I like that you say its a little "rounder", everything in my Strat seems to get a certain amount of shrillness to it depending on the pickup. Hopefully this one will work better than the rest. And WOW you got me interested in the neck pickup for sure! Thanks


----------



## Casey_Butt

It really is a nice set. It's hard to get a slightly hot PAF without getting the characteristic overwound tone (loss of highs, clarity and too much mids), but the WLH manages to ride the line nicely. IMO, it's probably the best hottish PAF I've tried... it's just a little hotter than a typical PAF but the A5 magnet and Seymour's wind retains more highs and clarity than an overwound A2 PAF would.

So you have to decide if that's the flavour you want. It doesn't have the hollowness and bite of a "weaker" wound PAF like a 7.5-8k PAF or a T-top, but it's bigger and warmer - but not by a lot, mind you, it's still very much a PAF, just a little fatter.

To my ears, the neck pickup doesn't sound overwound at all. At 8.17k mine is still within typical PAF specs and the A5 magnet keeps it clear and chimey. It also isn't boomy like an A5 PAF can sometimes be in the neck... either the rough-cast magnet or wind (or both) keep that under control.

Actually, that brings up a point about the bridge pickup too - the bass isn't overbearing. I wouldn't say the pickup lacks bottom end, but it isn't the bass-heavy PAF sound that some pickups have. It's just slightly rolled back on the bass, slightly rolled back on the extreme trebles and gently more upper middy than the more "hollow" sounding weaker wound PAFs. All very subtly, again, it's still a PAF.

...And the guitar I have the WLH set in is an Edwards Les Paul that I've tried a tonne of different pickups in, so I'm directly comparing the WLH set to how several PAF style pickup sets sounded in that guitar. Of course, your guitar would sound different than mine but _comparatively_ that's how the WLH holds up to typical PAFs, IMO.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Casey_Butt said:


> It really is a nice set. It's hard to get a slightly hot PAF without getting the characteristic overwound tone (loss of highs, clarity and too much mids), but the WLH manages to ride the line nicely. IMO, it's probably the best hottish PAF I've tried... it's just a little hotter than a typical PAF but the A5 magnet and Seymour's wind retains more highs and clarity than an overwound A2 PAF would.
> 
> So you have to decide if that's the flavour you want. It doesn't have the hollowness and bite of a "weaker" wound PAF like a 7.5-8k PAF or a T-top, but it's bigger and warmer - but not by a lot, mind you, it's still very much a PAF, just a little fatter.
> 
> To my ears, the neck pickup doesn't sound overwound at all. At 8.17k mine is still within typical PAF specs and the A5 magnet keeps it clear and chimey. It also isn't boomy like an A5 PAF can sometimes be in the neck... either the rough-cast magnet or wind (or both) keep that under control.
> 
> Actually, that brings up a point about the bridge pickup too - the bass isn't overbearing. I wouldn't say the pickup lacks bottom end, but it isn't the bass-heavy PAF sound that some pickups have. It's just slightly rolled back on the bass, slightly rolled back on the extreme trebles and gently more upper middy than the more "hollow" sounding weaker wound PAFs. All very subtly, again, it's still a PAF.
> 
> ...And the guitar I have the WLH set in is an Edwards Les Paul that I've tried a tonne of different pickups in, so I'm directly comparing the WLH set to how several PAF style pickup sets sounded in that guitar. Of course, your guitar would sound different than mine but _comparatively_ that's how the WLH holds up to typical PAFs, IMO.



Have you compared this to a Burstbucker 2 or 3 or 57+? 57+ is my all around favorite pickup (in my SG) and 2nd is BB2 (in my LP), I've never tried a 3. I've tried a BB2 in my Strat but it had shrillness, but it sounds perfect in my LP.


----------



## Casey_Butt

I have a Burstbucker 3 in a Gibson LP and I've compared that back-to-back with the WLH in the Edwards LP... practically every day as they're my two LPs. Everything I said with regards to the WLH set stands as compared to the BB3 (bridge) and BB1 (neck) in the Gibson. I also have a 57 Classic in an Ibanez semi-hollow, but it's hard to make a comparison there because that's a 335 style guitar.

To be honest, I'd prefer the BB3 in a Les Paul to the WLH... _but_ I didn't want the Edwards to sound like the Gibson, I wanted it a little fatter and less "delicate". I didn't see the point in having those two guitars too similar. I wanted the Edwards to fill a different role than the Gibson... but I also didn't want it to sound too hot and overwound. The WLH fills that role nicely... it's still very PAF-ish but, like I said, just a little fatter in the mids, thicker but with a bit less bite and hollowness. Still solidly in the PAF realm though. In fact, PAFs did come off the line wound hotter than even the WLH and with rough-cast A5 magnets as well, so the WLH is really just a particular flavour of "authentic" PAF.

I had a Rio Grande BBQ in the Edwards before I put in the WLH and the WLH was a _dramatic_, _dramatic_ improvement. I think the WLH is about as good as it gets in terms of a slightly hot PAF... much hotter and you start getting the downsides of too much overwinding, much weaker and you lose the "power" of the hotter wind. The only criticism I really have of the WLH is that it doesn't quite have the bite of the BB3. It could also stand to be a little bigger in the bottom end. But these are minor criticisms and, depending on the context and what you're looking for, may not be criticisms at all. For instance, saying the WLH lacks the bite of the BB3 may sound negative but it's really just the same thing as saying the BB3 isn't as smooth as the WLH. Saying the WLH isn't as "touch sensitive" as the BB3 is really like saying the BB3 lacks the push and compression of the WLH. So it's a case of what you're looking for more than one being "better" than the other.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I really like what Ed Hunter was saying in the OP, the WLH is a pickup that can do EVERYTHING well. I want my Strat to sound good without using the same pickups I have in other guitars. Trying to go for the variety thing. Do you find the BB3 to be very different than the BB2? And then in comparison to the WLH? I need a pickup that will reduce the shrillness in my Strat.


----------



## Casey_Butt

I haven't played a BB2, but there's not a big difference in specs between the BB2 and BB3 so I wouldn't expect a big difference between them. The BB3 should have a shade less trebles and a shade more upper mids - slight but nothing dramatic.

I don't find the WLH to be shrill at all. That's speaking from having it in an Edwards LP with an ebony fretboard. Compared to the Gibson, the Edwards is very similar but has a little more top-end and is a little thinner through the mids. The WLH isn't quite as bright as the BB3 and the BB2 should be a little brighter. It's on the darker side of the traditional spec'ed PAF... but that's still fairly bright, especially compared to hotter pickups. You won't notice a notably rolled off top-end, but it won't have quite the "air" of a weaker PAF either.


----------



## Ed Hunter

pedecamp said:


> I really like what Ed Hunter was saying in the OP, the WLH is a pickup that can do EVERYTHING well. I want my Strat to sound good without using the same pickups I have in other guitars. Trying to go for the variety thing. Do you find the BB3 to be very different than the BB2? And then in comparison to the WLH? I need a pickup that will reduce the shrillness in my Strat.



The WLH definitely will take away any "shrillness" in a strat
I only use the WLH in strats.


----------



## Wiley Coyote

ibmorjamn said:


> I have heatd others like those , of course on their forum. I'm not givin up on Seymour Duncans just yet either. Whats the one the SD forum created ?



The Custom Custom?


----------



## Wiley Coyote

It's very interesting that the SH-18 WLH uses Plain Enamel wire versus Heavy Formvar wire. I hear a great difference in tone between vintage output strat pups with PE wire versus HFV wire, namely clarity, chime, great note definition, 3D qualities, more overtones and harmonics.

It's no wonder that Jimi Hendrix utilized late 60's strat pups with PE wire versus 50's strats with HFV wire because Jimi's guitar signal pre-amplification/effects was of a super clean nature. 

I know that pup DCR is not the tell all indicator of tone but, the Seymour Duncan WLH with 8.78K Bridge and 8.2K Neck are NOTORIOUSLY close to Jim Wagner's (WCR Pickups) Moore/ Green HB pup set at 8.6K Bridge and 8.2K Neck respectively.

Anyone that says the WLH or even the Moore/Green HB sets are thin in the bridge must be used to 14K+ DCR HB pups. To my way of thinking a high 8.0k DCR HB is high(er) output although, in comparison to say a SD JB pup *it would be* more of a mid range output pup.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I do have a WLH on its way, hopefully get it this week. I'm looking forward to testing it out and hopefully ending my search for a Strat bridge pickup.


----------



## Wiley Coyote

pedecamp said:


> I do have a WLH on its way, hopefully get it this week. I'm looking forward to testing it out and hopefully ending my search for a Strat bridge pickup.



If I'm correct the PE wire used in the WLH should produce a fairly "clear" sounding HB, retaining that characteristic clean chimey strat quality which should blend well with your SC's ESPECIALLY if your strat's SC pups are of late 60's design like a 69' strat pup set.


----------



## DirtySteve

Just put one of these in my LP today. I haven't had much time with it yet, but so far I'm very impressed it sounds great! One of the first things I noticed was how articulate it is playing high gain, I've never been able to strum a chord and then arpeggio pick over the top and every note sound out clear. That alone is worth the price of admission, but I'm looking forward to putting it through it's paces.


----------



## matttornado

IMO:
The only way you can tell if a pickup is what you like is to install it in your guitar and listen through your amp. There are WAY to many variables with a guitar / rig. Listening to someone elses set up & demo is waste of time.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Wiley Coyote said:


> If I'm correct the PE wire used in the WLH should produce a fairly "clear" sounding HB, retaining that characteristic clean chimey strat quality which should blend well with your SC's ESPECIALLY if your strat's SC pups are of late 60's design like a 69' strat pup set.



It was probably one of the better pickups I tried in my Strat but it wasnt perfect at that price so I sent it back. Right now I have a Fender Atomic humbucker in there that sounds pretty much equally as good I traded a t-shirt for!


----------



## DirtySteve

Got to play it a lot yesterday and it's a keeper for sure!


----------



## ibmorjamn

DirtySteve said:


> Just put one of these in my LP today. I haven't had much time with it yet, but so far I'm very impressed it sounds great! One of the first things I noticed was how articulate it is playing high gain, I've never been able to strum a chord and then arpeggio pick over the top and every note sound out clear. That alone is worth the price of admission, but I'm looking forward to putting it through it's paces.


Steve , can you give me an example of the chord and arppegio or the song. How much gain are you talking.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh wow, I don't know what I was playing now, but it probably wasn't a song, lol. As much gain as my Li'l Devil has on tap.


----------



## ibmorjamn

There is a Iron Maiden song on "Number" that has a power chord and then a descending arppegio. Edit it's on the enhanced version :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xquObDhyXyI


----------



## johnfv

Giving one a test drive today. I was surprised how brash it is for a "vintage" style pickup. I found this description on Sweetwater's site: "...cuts through with a distinctive high end and midrange attack." That's exactly what I hear - some serious high mids that definitely cut through. The guitar I put it in is already pretty bright, I haven't decided yet if it's cutting too much for my taste... as always YMMV.


----------



## johnfv

I spent some more time playing and dialing in my amp for the pickup (I'm currently using my TW Express clone) and I'm coming around to it. I'm digging the midrange peak, it reminds me a bit of vintage Schenker tones.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well it damn sure looks good in there. ...sexy!


----------



## dreyn77

that's the benefit of these things dirty steve. you've got it nailed! 

play the big chord and other notes as well, and you can hear them all. 

the BBuckers are 'concept' pickups like say seymour duncans are. it's all about 'the set' of the BBuckers. 

if you buy individual models you're not going to notice much difference but if you buy the matching pair, you'll get a set of unique sounds based on a sound getting theory. 
infact this is what they called seymour in to work on in their shop. 
the different BBucker pickup sets.

so the sounds seem like the older pickups but when you use the different pickup positions you'll get custom sounds happening.
You, the player, can achieve complex sounds, just with a flick of the switch. 

so don't just compare the bridge only BB pickups. 
that's like saying you're compareing 2 cars but only based on their first gear performance. you're not gonna compare the 2 cars ariving in 2nd gear or 3rd gear, etc... 


don't mix the sets and don't buy just 1 pickup. 
you'll be wasting everyone's time if you do that. 

that's like buying a racing porsche and cutting off 2 thirds of the car and throwing it in the trash. 

oh that's no good!


----------



## DirtySteve

.


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## El Gringo

Whole lotta humbucker with 9.1K on the meter makes me want to get some


----------



## byljer

Necro posting, but.... I have a set of these in my Les Paul, and they’re on their way out! They are way to middy, just listen to Jimmy Page (he’s all mids), and in that sence they’re perfect. If you’re in a Zepp coverband, perfect! I’m not, so they’re way from perfect. They make my handwired Vox AC30HW2 sound like crap! Don’t like’em at all


----------

